# To Harvest or Not?



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Total is 88 pounds roughly. In general I try to get my hives up to 120#. 
Simple math says "no" on the harvesting. We have a goldenrod flow here in Sept.
Once it's over I'll harvest some of that fall honey and feed feed feed all thru October as much as I can. 

You planning of wrapping your hives this winter?


----------



## TessoftheRockies (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Betty
First, thanks for the recommendation. With the cold coming in tonight I didn't want to disturb them if it won't harm anything to leave it on. As to wrapping, I wasn't planning on it but certainly can. I'm at around 6k ft and we still get lots of sun throughout the winter. I have a fence on the east, north and west so I don't get much wind and it is seated on two levels of cinder blocks in case we get those big dumps of snow like last year. If you wrap yours, what do you use?
Thanks again,
Tess


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Some people say Spring harvests will be crystalized, I have not experienced this. I think you run the risk of them starving over winter if you harvest now. Also why harvest and reserve a few frames only to feed them? adding more moisture over winter, because they may not have time to cure it. In addition, with the temperature dropping the bees will most likely not take the cool syrup.


----------

